# New Walther on its way...



## ScottyB (Dec 13, 2007)

I just ordered a P99 (AS, 9mm) from budsgunshop. :mrgreen:


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

You got me all excited with the title, I thought Walther was coming out with a new model. Bud's gun shop is tight, when I was there getting my P22, I asked one of the guys if I should get the P22 or the G22. He just shook his head and told me to get the P22, lol. G22 definitely felt good while I was holding it, but I couldn't justify buying a rifle chambered for .22LR.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Congrats. I love my P99 A/S! You will like the gun.

I bought my Five Seven from Bud's - and they are a sponsor on my forum. Lots of nice stuff there.


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

I wish I could share your joy, but Buds Guns won't sell me a P99. They only have the A/S models with 12 rounds mags. They refuse to swap mine out for tens or just not ship the mags with the guns.

Very disappointing since Shipwreck has had me jonesing for one for quite some time now. 

Here in CA these P99s are hard to get a hold of.


----------



## ScottyB (Dec 13, 2007)

scorpiusdeus said:


> I wish I could share your joy, but Buds Guns won't sell me a P99. They only have the A/S models with 12 rounds mags. They refuse to swap mine out for tens or just not ship the mags with the guns.
> 
> Very disappointing since Shipwreck has had me jonesing for one for quite some time now.
> 
> Here in CA these P99s are hard to get a hold of.


Sounds like another reason to move to Texas. :smt001


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

ScottyB said:


> Sounds like another reason to move to Texas. :smt001


:smt023:smt023:smt023:smt023:smt023


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

scorpiusdeus said:


> Here in CA these P99s are hard to get a hold of.


I think anything's hard to get ahold of in CA. I couldn't live there.


----------



## ScottyB (Dec 13, 2007)

*Picked it up tonight...*

While they were doing the transfer the guy saw the serial number and said something to the effect of, "this serial number is just wrong."

The guy shows it to me and the first three letter are...

F...A...G :anim_lol:


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Yeah mine's the same. You would think they would come up with something different.


----------



## ScottyB (Dec 13, 2007)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> Yeah mine's the same. You would think they would come up with something different.


"***" doesn't mean anything to a German. :mrgreen:

It's a sweet gun. They ship those things dry as a bone. I need to pick up some cleaning supplies and oil tomorrow.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

ScottyB said:


> "***" doesn't mean anything to a German. :mrgreen:


Sorry your wrong. *** in German means "Fucking awesome gun" I was going to say sorry for the four letter word but I counted seven letters so I'm safe.


----------



## ScottyB (Dec 13, 2007)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> Yeah mine's the same. You would think they would come up with something different.


I did order it from Bud's. Maybe he only sells gay Walthers... :smt023

On a serious note, the slide catch (whatever they call the little plastic thing you have to pull down to disassemble the gun) was a major pain in the ass. It took several tries to full disengage it. I had to pull the slide back a bit and quickly pull it down.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

ScottyB said:


> I did order it from Bud's. Maybe he only sells gay Walthers... :smt023
> 
> On a serious note, the slide catch (whatever they call the little plastic thing you have to pull down to disassemble the gun) was a major pain in the ass. It took several tries to full disengage it. I had to pull the slide back a bit and quickly pull it down.


I bought mine from A&M firearms...this was before I had ever been to Bud's. I've done some research about the S&W/Walther joint operation for the .40 A/S and I can't figure out if mine is a full Walther. It has all the eagle over N markings they highlight on Ken Lunde's website, but it has the Smith and Wesson engraving on the slide, as does my P22. It's also missing the year markings on the bottom of the weaver rail.

The takedown lever sucks. Unless I'm wearing my leather shooting gloves, I can't grip it hard enough to pull it down. I use my fingernails in the grooves to get it. Takes a pretty hard pull, but the P99 is pretty sturdy, so I give the credit to its build. The slide is pretty difficult to rack compared to a lot of other similar-sized/caliber handguns, and the magazine takes a good bit of pressure to seat. None of it bothers me, but the whole gun is built with some muscle. Can't be a bad thing though.


----------



## ScottyB (Dec 13, 2007)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> I bought mine from A&M firearms...this was before I had ever been to Bud's. I've done some research about the S&W/Walther joint operation for the .40 A/S and I can't figure out if mine is a full Walther. It has all the eagle over N markings they highlight on Ken Lunde's website, but it has the Smith and Wesson engraving on the slide, as does my P22. It's also missing the year markings on the bottom of the weaver rail.
> 
> The breakdown lever sucks. Unless I'm wearing my leather shooting gloves, I can't grip it hard enough to pull it down. I use my fingernails in the grooves to get it. Takes a pretty hard pull, but the P99 is pretty sturdy, so I give the credit to its build. The slide is pretty difficult to rack compared to a lot of other similar-sized/caliber handguns, and the magazine takes a good bit of pressure to seat. None of it bothers me, but the whole gun is built with some muscle. Can't be a bad thing though.


Another thing... I was pleasantly surprised that there were two mags included (both 15 rounds) with the gun. For some reason I was only expecting one.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

They included two mags with mine, but only one had the finger rest (P99c only). I've got another one on the way from kiei.biz, as well as another P22 finger rest (only one of the two included mags had the finger rest). I can't shoot my P99 worth dick without the finger rest as my entire pinky is hanging off the gun, so I've been shooting with only one magwhen I go to the range.

I've heard the P99 comes with three backstraps, but mine only came with two (as did the P22). Not that it matters since I use the one that came on it, but I'm wondering why they advertise it as coming with all three when only two are included.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Well I feel like an idiot, I just went to Ken Lunde's website and only the 2004s had year markings on the bottom of the frame.


----------



## ScottyB (Dec 13, 2007)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> They included two mags with mine, but only one had the finger rest (P99c only). I've got another one on the way from kiei.biz, as well as another P22 finger rest (only one of the two included mags had the finger rest). I can't shoot my P99 worth dick without the finger rest as my entire pinky is hanging off the gun, so I've been shooting with only one magwhen I go to the range.
> 
> I've heard the P99 comes with three backstraps, but mine only came with two (as did the P22). Not that it matters since I use the one that came on it, but I'm wondering why they advertise it as coming with all three when only two are included.


Mine came with 3 backstraps (the one on it and two more in the case).


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Maybe only the full sized P99 comes with three backstraps. I don't care but when I opened it, I was like where's the third backstrap? Lol. I reviewed all the markings on my P99 and it's 100% German-made, I'm guessing all the Walthers that were imported by Smith & Wesson have the engraving because they were imported. Mine has the AH so it was made in 2007, but all the P99c .40 A/S models were Fall 2007 and later. Now I'm trying to find year markings on my P22.

edit: Found it...on the barrel hood.


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

FHF, Who did your F/O sights?


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

I mean...I put them in. Lol, not exactly sure what you're asking. Got both of them on eBay from the same seller.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

scorpiusdeus said:


> FHF, Who did your F/O sights?


The P99 has sights that the user can change w/o a gunsmith...


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> The P99 has sights that the user can change w/o a gunsmith...


Niiiiiccccceeeeee.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

scorpiusdeus said:


> Niiiiiccccceeeeee.


They don't glow like the one in that pic. I had my UV lights on (which make the f/o inserts look super cool!). It's definitely a step up from the stock front sight as it's easier to distinguish a green sight between two whites versus a white sight between two whites. Definitely worth $35. On the P99 you can use the included attachment to anchor it in place, but on the P22 it just sticks in. It popped out the other day at the range so I superglued it in when I got home.


----------

